# Software testen, danach Rollback zu voherigem Systemzustand? (Sandbox? Wiederh.pkt.?)



## cocoon (3. Mai 2009)

Ich muss bald wieder für ein Uni-Projekt eine Reihe diverser Application Server und Datenbanken auf meinem Notebook installieren (JBoss, Visual Studio bzw. Visual Web Developer, etc.), die ich davon abgesehen nicht brauche bzw. möchte. Das letzte Mal hat das ein ordentliches Chaos verursacht und die reine De-installation konnte (natürlich) nicht alles entfernen, so dass ich letztlich mein System komplett neu formattiert habe. Selbiges gilt für eine Photoshop CS3 Trial, die ich nach Ablauf der 30 Tage nun komischerweise nicht mehr deinstallieren kann.

Welche Methode bietet sich für sowas am besten an? Sandbox? Windows Systemwiederherstellungspunkt? Image?


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Mai 2009)

Hi

Ich finde, mit einem Image (VMWare, VirtualPC,...) hast du es am einfachsten (Lizenz vorausgesetzt).
Außerdem kannst du das ganz einfach wegsichern und für später mal aufheben.


----------



## cocoon (3. Mai 2009)

Dank Dir für Deine Antwort. Bislang habe ich nie Images benutzt, ergo auch weder Software, noch Erfahrung damit. Habe nur mal im Vorbeisurfen von Acronis TrueImage (?) als Empfehlung gelesen.

Was würdest Du empfehlen? Anschaffung einer Softwarelizenz im erschwinglichen Rahmen ist kein Problem (sofern das Preisleistungsverhältnis auch stimmt und es nicht vergleichbares als freie Software gibt).


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würde auch eher zu VmWare raten. Denn wenn du ein Image der Festplatte machst, danach die Software testest und dann das Image wieder auf die festplatte spielst, sind zwar alle Programme wieder weg. Aber auch alles was du sonst auf deinem Rechner gemacht hast, was du evtl doch behalten wolltest.
Mit VmWare hast du quasi einen 2. Rechner auf dem ganz einfach testen kannst. Das einzige was du auf deinem Rechner installieren musst, ist der VmWare Player (oder Server version).

Um eine Vm zu erstellen benötigst du die Server version. Wenn du eine Vm irgendwo her bekommen kannst (Für viele Linux Distris gibts die als download im netz) reicht der vmWafre Player


----------



## darkframe (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,


cocoon hat gesagt.:


> Selbiges gilt für eine Photoshop CS3 Trial, die ich nach Ablauf der 30 Tage nun komischerweise nicht mehr deinstallieren kann.


bei dem anderen Problem kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, vielleicht aber bei diesem.

Du kannst Dir hier bei Adobe ein Tool herunterladen, das die Installationsreste beseitigen sollte.


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

cocoon hat gesagt.:


> Dank Dir für Deine Antwort. Bislang habe ich nie Images benutzt, ergo auch weder Software, noch Erfahrung damit. Habe nur mal im Vorbeisurfen von Acronis TrueImage (?) als Empfehlung gelesen.
> 
> Was würdest Du empfehlen? Anschaffung einer Softwarelizenz im erschwinglichen Rahmen ist kein Problem (sofern das Preisleistungsverhältnis auch stimmt und es nicht vergleichbares als freie Software gibt).



Mit VMWare habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber der VirtualPC von Microsoft ist kostenlos. Als Lizenz benötigst Du nur eine Windows-Lizenz. VirtualPC legt eine Datei an, in der sich der gesamte virtuelle Computer befindet, die man also beliebig sichern und später löschen kann.

Da Du dies ohnehin nur für eine begrenzte Zeit brauchst, kannst Du unter Umständen ja ein Windows installieren, welches Du nicht aktivierst. Da hast Du dann zumindest 30 Tage (falls das reicht).


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Mai 2009)

Hi

Vmware Player und Server sind auch kostenlos.
Die Lizenz für die Workstation kosten ca. 250 €. Der Player würde aber reichen. Images damit zu erstellen ist jedoch normalerweise nicht möglich (daher auch der Name  ). Mit Tricks geht es jedoch trotzdem. 
Lad dir am besten mal die Trail von VMWare Workstation runter schaus dir an. Images, die mit der Workstation erstellt wurden, können auch im Player laufen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. Mai 2009)

mein reden


----------



## michaelwengert (5. Mai 2009)

Deine VMs für den Player kannst du dir hiermit erstellen:
http://vmxbuilder.com/vmx-builder/


----------

